# Resource to find dividend yield for indexes?



## neodiablous (6 December 2011)

Hello, I have used the search function and added to an old thread, but I thought I might ask again in this forum.

Is there any website where I can access (for free) the latest weighted dividend yield for the all ords index?

Thanks in advance!


----------

